# ANNOUNCEMENT: Snow Scores



## silverwriter (Jan 11, 2007)

Due to a combination of the holidays, WF malfunctioning, and people (including myself) not copying the entries into a word document before WF shut down, I'll be extending the judging period. (Seeing as I only have two sets of scores so far.)

This means:

1.) If you'd like to get in on the judging, feel free to do so
&
2.) Scores won't be posted until Wednesday the 17th (sometime during the day because I'm thoroughly sick of time zones)

Judges, you have until Tuesday night (your time) to get your scores done.

On another note, I already have an idea for the next LM, so it will go up fairly soon after this LM is over.

Thank you.


----------



## eggo (Jan 11, 2007)

> 2.) Scores won't be posted until Wednesday the 17th (sometime during the day because I'm thoroughly sick of time zones)


 
Just remember, wherever you are, that's what time it is.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 12, 2007)

> On another note, I already have an idea for the next LM, so it will go up fairly soon after this LM is over.


looking forward to seeing what this is.


----------



## silverwriter (Jan 12, 2007)

ah. I'd better write it down then


----------



## kagechaos (Jan 17, 2007)

Woohoo! Sometime today we get scores, right? No hurry, I'm just wondering/making sure.


----------



## silverwriter (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, in a few hours.


----------

